# east bay river vs. blackwater/yellow/escambia



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

i have never fished the east bay river in navarre and was wondering if it is similar in nature to the yellow/blackwater/escambia rivers? for those of you that have fished it, do you go east or west of hwy 87?


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

East Bay River which is much smaller than Yellow River has a much more stable flow, but has no delta whereas the Yellow River/Weaver River has an extensive delta which offers much more area to cover. Yellow River is subject to high water at times due to various weather conditions along it long length, a hard rain along the Florida/Alabama border can cause difficult high water conditions 2 or 3 days AFTER storms have rolled through even if our area has been dry, this does not occur in East Bay River.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

is the bass fishing similar to that in yellow/blackwater/escambia (ie., small bass)?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

In my opinion the Bass are smaller on East River. Also, I have caught bigger bass on Yellow and Blackwater. East River is too small and don't have enough creeks and or lakes. Though the East does look very bassy, it just doesn't produce like the others. 

I use all sorts of patterns to get em but on East but I like Yellow and Blackwater better. I talk to a lot of the guys on East and they say both: east and west end of the river fish the same. Personally, I prefer going east (up river) from the bridge. Up river has more structure.

KsB


----------

